# On our way to grandmas house



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Here are some pictures of our trip to grandmas house and back. 


Gadget sleeping in his carseat on the way to grandmas house. 









Gadget sitting in the grass in Anns back yard. 









Grandma holding Gadget and Pierre









Aunty Ann tryin to hold on to Gadget without dropping him... He really wanted to get back on mommy's lap.


----------



## LittleHead (May 20, 2004)

I like the third pic..it looks like Gadget is trying to push Pierre outta the way "this is my OWN picture with grandma!!" :lol:


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Gadget is the cutest little guy ever!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he is such a cutie and his colouring is just like my 2 ( its my fave  )


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

aww those are great pics !! i love the one from him lying in the car seat 

kisses nat


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

What a sweetheart.....the pic of him sleeping in his car seat is priceless !


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

LittleHead said:


> I like the third pic..it looks like Gadget is trying to push Pierre outta the way "this is my OWN picture with grandma!!" :lol:


ditto


----------



## yoyoma (Aug 24, 2004)

So cute...sleeping in his car seat! :lol: All worn out hah! Love your baby and his cute big ears! :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

aw i can't get over how much he's changed in looks! he's still got that face though lol. melts ya every time ya look at it i bet!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

I like the 3rd pic too. He says, "Scoot over Buddy! I need my space." :lol:


----------



## Boogaloo (Mar 27, 2004)

That third picture is adorable!


----------



## xKoozex (Jun 27, 2005)

Gadget is a cutie, and I agree with the person who spoke of the 3rd picture, its the cutest.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Great pics! Gadget is a cutie!


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

hahaha hes SOO cute! so much expression lol i love the 3rd pic too and his bandana! he loks great in it


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Gadget is so handsome. He is much smaller than I thought. I don't know why I thought he was bigger than these photos show him to be. Very handsome!


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

I LOVE GADGET!!!!


----------



## SunnyFLMum (Apr 21, 2005)

Awww.Gadget and Pierre....

It's like me with my poodle and chi!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

AW so sweet!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

As always a supercute boy


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

"Out of my way, Frenchie." :lol: :lol:


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

He's such a cutie! I like the one in his car seat.


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

Geez - you can tell Gadget was totally stressed by the trip in the first pic!! :lol: Don't know how he could be any more relaxed. 

I just noticed in these pics that the dark streak he had on his forehead is almost gone. Amazing how they change. He is just such a sweetie.


----------

